# A few A6 questions...



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

So I was looking at A4s but I think that I am leaning toward getting an A6 now. I was just wondering about how long they last? Would you feel comfortable buying one with 100,000 miles or more? I want to get one with no more than 80,000 miles but I'm keeping an open mind. Also open to the different engines, just has to be AWD and a car, no wagon. What coilovers go the lowest, and which ones have the best performance?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: A few A6 questions... (mattbone)*

An A6 will last for however long you maintain it, just like every other car out there. Of course, the cost of maintenance will be a bit higher than a domestic and understandably so, but these cars are quite DIYer-friendly.
As far as performance-minded A6s go, the 2.7T and 4.2 are the two models to keep an eye out for. It goes without saying that you do need to consider that A6s are also quite large and heavy cars compared to, say, an A4.


----------



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya, I would plan on doing a lot of the work myself. I am not TOO worried about performance, I need to stop getting tickets and get good gas mileage anyways, not saying an A6 gets exceptionally good gas mileage, but it's not a huge concern. Low N slow works for me... well I try lol.


----------

